# Protein Skimmer & Lights on a 125 gal. Reef Tank.



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

I am currently planning my 125 gal Reef tank. I have run a 29 Gal. Reef tank for quite some years now and I want to make my current 125 gallon freshwater tank a reef tank. I have everything planned except two (VERY IMPORTANT) things:

1) Protein Skimmer. I am looking for a powerful protein skimmer that will cost me under $300. If anyone can refer to me a protein skimmer that fits my budget that would be awesome. 

2) Lights. I currently own a Power Compact Fluorescent light kit, (2 bulbs, 125 Watts each, 10,000k) and a T5HO light kit, not sure on the wattage but they're also 10,000k. Is this enough lights?
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may be better off posting this in the sw section.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont think you'll have enough light for some of the more photosynthetic corals out there.. you may be fine with some softies but you may want to supplement the lighting with a few more lights later on when you start going further. For staring out though, you should be fine with what you have. Just remember those bulbs need to be replaced every 6-9 months. 
For a tank your size, i hear a lot of people say that its better to have a protein skimmer. Have you thought about building a refugium for the tank? It may be quite beneficial for your large tank. 
What else do you have planned?


----------

